
Japan Buries Our Most-Cherished Economic Ideas - jessaustin
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-03/japan-buries-our-most-cherished-economic-ideas
======
HillaryBriss
i love stories like this.

economists. think you're so smart.

